# CFAT- Help please!



## wighty (27 Apr 2009)

Hello everyone, new here and searching for answers I have searched the forums through and through to help me with my aptitude testing.

I took my aptitude test April 7 2009, went in feeling confident, I did well on all my practise testing, felt rested and focused.

The Trade I applied for was under NCM-SEP Vehicle Technician... I have been working for Ford for 9 months now and Midas auto for 8 months before that, also doing it out of my home on the side ( on my spare time ) for 3 years whie working a regular job. In school I did well also with Mechanics as that has been my plan since I was 10 years old helping build my uncles 1964 Impala which was a totally frome off restored vehicle with matching numbers in which never loses at a car show...

to my point

I had a HARD time with Spatial ability... because of this I missed the requirement of the aptitude test by ONE question. My next test is July 7, 2009

Is there any tricks or secrets with doing spatial ability?

My math was good, English was okay which I have a tutor who has been a family friend since I was born who has His Math and English masters...

can anyone help?

Thank you in advance to everyone that is of any help


----------



## romeokilo (27 Apr 2009)

There are really no tricks to the spatial ability. You develop it in your life as you go through elementary, middle, and high schools (and also perhaps university/college).

You can get better by doing spatial ability tests online (Google them), or get books on SAT, GRE or any of the major aptitude test books and/or study guides.

As you said, you fell only one question short, so if you really concentrate and work at it the next time, you will mostly likely get it.

Good luck on your next test.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2009)

I suppose if you went to a site called Army.ca and looked at all the topics that they have related to the CFAT test you might get a good idea of what you could do.  Do you need the link?

Just to save time; here it is:  http://army.ca/forums/threads/23193.0.html


You are Welcome.


----------



## Gary D. in SK (27 Apr 2009)

The fact you  missed by only one, and you have now SEEN the CFAT and what their spatial questions look like, even without studying, I would suspect you'll do better the second time around.  Just take your time is the big thing.


----------



## wighty (28 Apr 2009)

George Wallace- Thanks for the link, I read that before posting but it never hurts to ask... some people just understand how to do spatial ability, my friend in the reserves did very well on hers but did not fair too well with math and english

Gary D. in SK- Thanks for the inspiration, nice to know that there are people out there who offer words of encouragement even though you may not even know the person you are encouraging.

romeokilo- where can I find such study books such as the SAT/GRE... Local library possibly?



Thanks for the positive notes so far... Good to know that Im coming into a great family within the Forces


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2009)

There are loads of links to Practice Tests on the site.  Try them.


----------



## px90 (28 Apr 2009)

A rubix cube might help, just a suggestion.


----------

